# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Voip προτάσεις ;

## ubuntu

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Το τελευταίο καιρό προσπαθώ να βρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος συνδυασμός για , φυσικά, φθηνότερο κόστος επικοινωνίας γενικότερα. 
Είμαι  πελάτης της wind στο σπίτι με 2play και της κοσμοκάρτας στο κινητό.  
Με λίγο που έχω διαβάσει μέσα στο forum και με ότι έχω δει...μέχρι στιγμής, έχω καταλήξει ότι στην ουσία θα παραμείνω εγκλωβισμένος για αρκετό καιρό ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις 2 λύσεις. 
Οι τιμές από ότι έχω δει σε voip παρόχους είναι στο Θεό. Από την άλλη η χρήση του viber out στο κινητό δεν με τρελαίνει ιδιαίτερα μιας και το πακέτο data της cosmote στην ουσία δεν έχει καμία διαφορά απο αυτό της ομιλίας.
Έχετε βρει κάποιο συνδυασμό που να βγαίνει οικονομικότερος;
Ξέρω ότι στην ουσία όλοι αυτό ψάχνουμε αλλά θα ήθελα να μου πει κανείς αν έχει δοκιμάσει κάτι που να έκανε διαφορά στη τσέπη του.
Δυστυχώς στη περιοχή μου δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη οπτικές ίνες ούτε πρόσβαση σε ασύρματο ιντερνετ.

                                                                                                                                                                 Ευχαριστώ

----------


## griniaris

Ειναι αναλογα με τις αναγκες του καθενος. 

Δεν αναφερεις τι χρηση κανεις οποτε δεν νομιζω να μπορεσει καποιος να σου προτεινει λυση. 

Αν εγραφες αναλυτικα τι αναγκες εχεις ισως να παρεις καποια απαντηση και να βρεις εναλλακτικη .

----------


## ubuntu

Καλημέρα

Αυτό που χρειάζομαι είναι φυσικά τo ίντερνετ στο σπίτι και με βάση τους λογαριασμούς έχουμε περίπου 1200 λεπτά σε σταθερά το μήνα και περίπου 150 σε κινητά απο το σταθερό.  
Στο κινητό συνήθως η χρήση είναι ίντερνετ και όχι τόσο οι κλήσεις .

----------


## baskon

Και εμένα όπως και πολλούς άλλους θα με ενδιέφερε το συγκεκριμένο.. Παρολαυτα όντως δεν υπάρχει επιλογή..
Όταν ο x παροχος σου δίνει μια σκέτη γραμμή xdsl στα 17 ευρώ πχ, και με απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά και κάποια κινητά σου βγαίνει 21 ευρώ.. Τότε η διαφορά είναι 4 ευρώ.
Κάνεις voip παροχος δε θα σου δώσει όλα αυτά με 4-5 ευρώ..
Ούτε καν το προσπαθούν βέβαια.. Έστω να είχαν με προπληρωμή κάποιο πακέτο σχετικά συμφέρον για όσους μιλάνε αρκετά.

----------


## astbox

https://www.megavoip.com/rates/calling-rates

Calling with a caller id from a EU member state:?
Destination	EUR / min	Inc. Vat
Greece (Landline)	€ 0.005	€ 0.006
Greece (Mobile)	€ 0.012	€ 0.015
Calling without a caller id from a EU member state:
Destination	EUR / min	Inc. Vat
Greece (Landline)	€ 0.005	€ 0.006
Greece (Mobile)	€ 0.060	€ 0.074

https://www.voipchief.com/rates/calling-rates
Calling with a caller id from a EU member state:?
Destination	EUR / min	Inc. Vat
Greece (Landline)	€ 0.011	€ 0.013
Greece (Mobile)	€ 0.008	€ 0.010
Calling without a caller id from a EU member state:
Destination	EUR / min	Inc. Vat
Greece (Landline)	€ 0.011	€ 0.013
Greece (Mobile)	€ 0.054	€ 0.067

Η μόνη λύση για φτηνότερα είναι betamax clone

----------


## stereo

Υπάρχουν επίσης τα πακέτα της Intertelecom. 5€ για 500λ κινητά/σταθερά Ελλάδας και 13€ για 1500λ αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## GregoirX23

> Και εμένα όπως και πολλούς άλλους θα με ενδιέφερε το συγκεκριμένο.. Παρολαυτα όντως δεν υπάρχει επιλογή..
> Όταν ο x παροχος σου δίνει μια σκέτη γραμμή xdsl στα 17 ευρώ πχ, και με απεριόριστες κλήσεις σε σταθερά και κάποια κινητά σου βγαίνει 21 ευρώ.. Τότε η διαφορά είναι 4 ευρώ.
> Κάνεις voip παροχος δε θα σου δώσει όλα αυτά με 4-5 ευρώ..
> Ούτε καν το προσπαθούν βέβαια.. Έστω να είχαν με προπληρωμή κάποιο πακέτο σχετικά συμφέρον για όσους μιλάνε αρκετά.





> Υπάρχουν επίσης τα πακέτα της Intertelecom. 5€ για 500λ κινητά/σταθερά Ελλάδας και 13€ για 1500λ αν δεν κάνω λάθος.


Την έχω και εγώ για backup χρήση..π.χ για 4ψήφια με αστ.χρέωση (0,35/΄λ+ οι γνωστοί πάροχοι, τα μισά οι τρίτοι voip), & κανα εξωτερικό σταθερό πολύ σπάνια..γιατί οι πάροχοι εδώ τις χρεώσεις εκτός πακέτου την έχουν δει ροζ τηλέφωνα.. Άκου εκεί ~1ε/λ τα κινητά.. 
Αλλά γενικά όπως είπε πρπ ο baskon επάνω.. Για κύρια χρήση τρίτο voip πάροχο, κ μιας και δεν υπάρχουν πακέτα naked internet δεν συμφέρει θα έλεγα.. Ιδίως όταν τα πακέτα παρόχων με απεριόριστα κλπ έρχονται κάπως πιο οικονομικά.. 
Τρίτος voip πάροχος θα έλεγα συμφέρει μόνο σαν backup όπως είπα πάνω Η αν μοιράζεσαι γραμμή ίντερνετ με άλλον κ έχεις τον τρίτο voip πάροχο για τηλεφωνία.. Όσο γίνεται αυτό βέβαια.. 
Και δεν μιλάμε για χρονοχρέωση..όσο χαμηλή και αν είναι αυτή... Αλλά για σοβαρά πακέτα.. Π.χ απεριόριστα σταθερά δύσκολα θα σου δώσει με καλή τιμή τρίτος voip..

- - - Updated - - -

Το YubotoFlex  (1500' πρός σταθερά και 300' προς κινητά 14€/Μ) θα έλεγα συμφέρει σαν σύγκριση με το πακέτο της ιντερτέλεκομ που έχει συνολικά 1500λ μόνο.. To είδα στην τηλεφωνία της ίναλαν..σκέτο δεν ξέρω αν το δίνει η youboto..δεν το βλέπω στη σελίδα της..  Η modulus από την άλλη σαν να ακρίβυνε.. 
Αλλά σαν οικονομική λύση και για κύρια τηλεφωνία...και με το πάγιο του σταθερού που πάει αγκαζέ με το τηλέφωνο και έχει καλύτερες παροχές.. Δε θα έλεγα ότι μας κάνει ιδιαίτερα ο τρίτος voip..

- - - Updated - - -




> https://www.megavoip.com/rates/calling-rates
> 
> Calling with a caller id from a EU member state:?
> Destination	EUR / min	Inc. Vat
> Greece (Landline)	€ 0.005	€ 0.006
> Greece (Mobile)	€ 0.012	€ 0.015
> Calling without a caller id from a EU member state:
> Destination	EUR / min	Inc. Vat
> Greece (Landline)	€ 0.005	€ 0.006
> ...


H megavoip σαν χρονοχρέωση κάπως τρώγεται..  Για παράδειγμα.. € 0.006/'λ χ1500λ= 9ε Καλά το υπολογίζω;
Υπάρχει και αυτό βέβαια..που δεν το έχω καταλάβει ακριβώς ακόμα.. 
Please note that you will be charged a set up fee of 3.9 cent on phone-to-phone calls.

----------


## astbox

Νομίζω είναι μια υπηρεσία που παρέχουν, στην ουσία βάζει το τηλέφωνο σου και το τηλέφωνο που θες να πάρεις, καλεί πρώτα εσένα και μόλις απαντήσεις καλεί τον απέναντι.
Έτσι και στους δύο φαίνεται σαν εισερχόμενη οπότε δεν χρεώνονται και απλά σου τρώει λεφτά από το λογαριασμό συν αυτά τα 4 λεπτά για την υπηρεσία.

----------


## pan.nl

Υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανές λύσεις, αναλόγως των χωρών που σε ενδιαφέρουν. Σε αυτή τη σελίδα κάνουν μια σύγκριση ανά χώρα: www.voip-comparison.com

----------

